# john deere 950



## smitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Backhoe cylinder is leaking theres a small relief on back of cylinder to swing boom left or right it's leaking pretty bad just purchased and hoe has been sitting for a while thought maybe seal is bad any info. would be great help. Just purchased tractor used works great other than that love to fix this small bug. HELP if you can or have had this same problem!


----------

